
Sexist lightning?: 8 out of 10 killed are men - wfjackson
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2014/06/27/sexist-lightning-8-out-of-10-killed-are-men/
======
ambler0
I have always wondered what the probability of being struck by lightning is,
given that you are actually outside during a thunderstorm. We always use the
phrase "chances of getting struck by lightning" as a stand-in for a very low
probability, but I think that probability includes everyone, whether they
actually venture out into storms or not.

------
Yunk
So, is playing golf in the rain a worse option than walking or driving home
and returning later on a city street?

These odds are hardly a compelling reason to continue warning about lighting
safety given that the resulting behavior changes might be leading to more of
the common causes of death.

------
Someone
_" To state the obvious, men don’t physically attract lightning more than
women."_

I would guess they do, but likely not by any significant margin. Being taller
must be risk factor, mustn't it?

~~~
informatimago
Sure, as having short spiky upward hairs, compared to long curled and downward
hair, I'd say.

------
zissou
A case of self-selection, of course.

------
leonatan
They are only sexist if they kill more women. #feminism101

------
MaysonL
Men are too dumb to come in out of the rain?

------
recursive
Come on people. It's 2014! How is there still a lightning gap?

